# Competition question



## tgrimmett (Jan 16, 2017)

I am building a competition trailer and was Goin to put on a propane burner to heat sauces with.are  you allowed to heat sauce with one ,or does it have to be heated with wood or call heat?


----------



## bigbook (Feb 27, 2017)

In the FBA you can Use gas for cooking anything but the Meats your turning in.


----------

